# Shin Guards



## Pilch (Feb 17, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend some good shin guards? Don't mind paying a bit extra for good quality. Will be worth it in the long run.

Also I'd like to know what some of the best brands are for Muay Thai gear and a good site for disributing to the UK.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey there! There are a few good brands such as ThaiSmai, Twins, Kombat, Raja, I believe King makes some MT gear. I've had good experiences with ThaiSmai, Twins, and Kombat. As far as the shin pads go, that may be personal preference. Maybe check out the Twins shin pads for a start.


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2010)

I prefer the King shin pads to Twins because they are thinner but still provide enough protection. Either is ok though.

For UK distributors try thaiboxingstore.co.uk


----------



## Pilch (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! 

What is Sandee like for quality?


----------

